# 2010 fiesta remote central locking not working



## ericsson (12 Nov 2012)

Hi all,

My 2010 ford fiesta remote central locking has just stopped working overnight. I presumed it was the battery in the key fob that was the problem and replaced it. Still no budge from the central locking! I can lock the car using the key but all the buttons have stopped working. I have google searched the problem and some sites seem to recommend reprogramming the key by putting it into ignition and turning to II four times until you hear the chime. Then to press the button on the key fob until you hear another chime, then turn on the ignition. Whilst I do this the button on the key clicks and the car lights up, but as soon as I remove it from the ignition it doesn't work again. 

Can anyone help as its driving me mad having to use the key all the time and anytime a friend uses the key to open the car for me I have to go onto a big rigmarole about how it's not working. I really haven't got the money to go to a dealer. Anyone had the same problem?

Ericsson


----------



## Sandals (13 Nov 2012)

Id contact Ford directly (even pop into a few Ford garages, often they've no problem in helping for free) and see what they offer, esp as car only 2010.

I once bought a year old car which turned out NOT to have central locking (stupidly left dealership with only one key, the manual one!!!!). Mini nightmare using key all the time esp when kids, shopping, books etc in tow, thankfully manufacturer able to upgrade the car.


----------



## Boyd (13 Nov 2012)

Couple of more reprogramming procedures to try: 
http://www.rac.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?2969-Fiesta-Remote-Locking-Problems


----------

